
Which book describes all dirty business practises used in past? - xstartup
Is there any book which describes all the evil practices used in past by companies&#x2F;individuals.
======
indescions_2018
Evil? Who am I to cast such a stone? But the recent PBS American Experience
episode on The Gilded Age. Demonstrates the scale at which J. P. Morgan backed
the full faith and credit of the US Government.

[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/gilded-
age/](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/gilded-age/)

------
rafa2000
I just got Dark Money and reading through it. It is very revealing.

[https://www.amazon.com/Dark-Money-History-Billionaires-
Radic...](https://www.amazon.com/Dark-Money-History-Billionaires-
Radical/dp/0307947904/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518193379&sr=1-5&keywords=dirty+money)

------
thisisit
In which field? You have to realize there are tons of dirty or underhanded
practices across every industry. Chronicling each of them is neigh impossible.
So pick an industry and you will find yourself swamped with suggestions.

------
aflinik
Not a book, but you might like Dirty Money series on Netflix.

------
iron0012
There sure is: Capital by Karl Marx.

(wonder if down-voters have actually read this, or if it's just a boogie-man
to them?)

~~~
mcphage
It’s just not a very good answer to the question.

